# Pier fishing with son



## Mills123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Im gonna take my son fishing off 3mile, bob sike, or pensacola beach pier. I didnt do much fishing growing up but hes wanting to go. What should we be fishing for right now? All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Buy a five gal bait bucket with an aerator, find some live shrimp and get 4-6 dozen.
Fish those shrimp for either under a cork, free lined, double / single drop rigs, or Carolina rigged for almost anything.
You can catch Specks, Flounder, Pompano, Red/Black drum and Spades.
Fish further out for Spanish, I catch Spanish with shrimp under a cork quite often at the GSPP.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Bob sikes was slow the other morning when I went. The water is still pretty gross from all the rain we got. I saw a lot of fish activity at navarre beach this afternoon. The grass was pretty bad in some spots, sporadic in others. Was easy enough to avoid. Saw several large schools of mullet come through, along with some other small baitfish schools. Didn't see any predators, but they usually aren't far away.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Option Two

Grab a bunch of bubble rigs in various colors, say three of each, green, yellow and red.
And add 2-3 multi packs of both small and large Gotcha lures.
A roll of 40-60# mono leader and some very small, black barrel swivels, 40# or better.

Now head for the Gulf State Park Pier cause the Spanish bite has been pretty good South of the T and to the Octi (end).
We caught a cooler full on Saturday, http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...shores-al-sat-july-8-17-a-841306/#post7274146

A few Specks and decent Flounder have been in the shallows, live shrimp for both, or Bull minnows for Flounder.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Know how to tell the difference between a Spanish Mac and a juvenile King Mac before you go. Take a measuring stick. Good luck.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

#1 way to tell the difference between the two is the lateral line.
On a King the lateral line dips at the dorsal, Spanish doesn't.
#2
Spanish's dorsal is Black, King's isn't.

In general Kings aren't as bright a Silver, and don't have the Yellow spots that Spanish have.


----------



## Mills123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Would it be better to go early morning, during day, or night


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Mills123 said:


> Would it be better to go early morning, during day, or night


Early morning . . . If the Sun's up, you're late !


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Redfish & trout. I would go for live shrimp or live LY's (Greenbacks) you can catch them if you have a cast net. Find a bridge or grass flats with a sandbar & use a Carolina rig. My buddy caught 25 slot reds the other day lol, they are crazy thick


----------

